# You have been on TUG a while if ...... [2011]



## jlf58 (Mar 26, 2011)

As as follow up to the Fern's Cafe,  who remembers ALL of the below

1. Fern's Cafe
2. What Basil did for a living
3. Why John went by Wonka
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
6. Lindy 
7. Boiled Pizza 
8. Who still doesn't have an email address
9. Who was called Mr Marriott 
10. Resale Sally 
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )
12. Ken K 
13. Maz
14. Tracey 
15. 5/2/1
16. Jeff from ICW 
17. The first II rep on TUG 
18. Kauai Mark 
19. Melvin
20. a 714


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 26, 2011)

#1
#4
#10
#12
#15
#16

that all the ones i remember..


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 26, 2011)

#1
#4
#5
#9
#15
I'm old. My memory is fading.  Is that an acceptable excuse? The 5/2/1  was a "Fletch thing", wasn't it?  A formula..Oh, never mind.  I shouldn't have started this.  You've jiggled my memory, but not quite enough.  Anyway, I'm glad I'm here.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 26, 2011)

How about telling us the answers or explaining some of them rather than just giving the numbers of the items you remember?


----------



## pjrose (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh wow, I thought I would do well till I read the items.  I only remember a very few....and not well enough to be sure of them.  

and Karen, I'd just as soon people not put in explanations yet, as then the list won't be as much of a memory test.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 27, 2011)

I still don't agree with #15.


----------



## jackio (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Fern's Cafe
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
7. Boiled Pizza 
10. Resale Sally 
12. Ken K 
13. Maz
15. 5/2/1
17. The first II rep on TUG 
18. Kauai Mark 
19. Melvin


----------



## Kay H (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember 1-3-4-5-6-7-10-12-13-14 rings a bell but not sure why-15-18-19

Does that make me old?


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 27, 2011)

For me it's: 1,4,5,7,9,13,16,17,18 & 19!

If TUG had a "like" buttonlike Facebook I would have pushed on this!


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 27, 2011)

Still early yet but nobody remembers 

2. What Basil did for a living
8. Who still doesn't have an email address
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )
14. Tracey 
20. a 714

I will give a little backround on all 20 in a few days ! 

8 will be easy once he reads this. The rest will fall into place, the only
tough one might be #2 but I know some oldies will remember. Brian Rogers, you are not allowed to answer 11


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 27, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> I still don't agree with #15.



You would still be wrong LOL


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok I've been following TUG since 2006 and don't know the answers to any of these. It's like one of those nightmares where you go to take a college exam and haven't gone to class the entire semester.


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Fern's Cafe
3. Why John went by Wonka
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
6. Lindy 
7. Boiled Pizza 
9. Who was called Mr Marriott 
10. Resale Sally 
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )  I think I remember this right?? 
12. Ken K 
13. Maz
15. 5/2/1
17. The first II rep on TUG 
18. Kauai Mark 
19. Melvin


----------



## rhonda (Mar 27, 2011)

but wait ... where's G__-G__??


----------



## JudyH (Mar 27, 2011)

1
2  a lawyer?
4  great trader
9  Fletch ?
13  how about that controversy about why he carried a gun
15  the formula for a decent trade ?
19  from Kentucky, wasn't he?


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2011)

rhonda said:


> but wait ... where's G__-G__??



Among other aliases.  G


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember most of those.    Didn't Wonka have a contest to choose his name?  :whoopie:   

Fletch, you are sure bringing back alot of memories!  Looking forward to your explanations.

Deb


----------



## LisaH (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is Maz these days?


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 27, 2011)

LisaH said:


> Where is Maz these days?



Probably Mexico. He was buying it up in small pieces


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 27, 2011)

1
4
5
6
7
8 (easy)
9
11 (easy - also part of the reason why I am so skeptical about how great timesharing used to be in the old days before Crystal deH sold out)
12
13 (currently having a love in with SFX in Haight Ashbury)
15 (used to be the 1/2/5G rule.  I suspect it would now be listed as the 1/2/5K rule unless one is buying a Disney.  Then it would be 26G)
18
19

and (as suggested)

21 G__ G__

I know the names for 2 and 3 but not the full answers.


----------



## Ginny (Mar 27, 2011)

#11 - The founder of TUG (Bill Rogers?) exchanged into some properties that were awful and he wanted to make sure that didn't happen again.

#14 - It seems to me that some of the guys had a virtual crush on Tracey, but I don't have the background on that, or can't remember.

I remember  #1, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 19.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember

1
4
5
7
12
13
17

Lynn


----------



## Pat H (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know the answers to 8 & 20. Guess that makes me an old timer. Here's another one -

Name the 4 Johns. Two of them ended up with nicknames that they use on TUG to avoid confusion.


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 27, 2011)

John Chase
John ( Wonka )
John Cummings 
not sure of the 4th ( could have been me since I am a John  ) 



Pat H said:


> I don't know the answers to 8 & 20. Guess that makes me an old timer. Here's another one -
> 
> Name the 4 Johns. Two of them ended up with nicknames that they use on TUG to avoid confusion.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2011)

Jeez.  I'm like Weimaraner.  Been hanging out here for five years, and this stuff predates me, too.  I've heard ABOUT some of these, and I think I know the answer to a few, but I can't say I was here when the topics actually happened.  So I disqualify myself based on hearsay.   

Kind of like moving to Hawaii:  You can live there for years, and still not be considered a "local."

Dave


----------



## Pat H (Mar 27, 2011)

Fletch said:


> John Chase
> John ( Wonka )
> John Cummings
> not sure of the 4th ( could have been me since I am a John  )



You got it but you were supposed to let it hang there for awhile before answering. I wanted to see if anyone remembered that you are a John.


----------



## Patty (Mar 27, 2011)

1,4,5,6,7,10,12,13,14,15,19


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2011)

*No. 4 Is The Only 1 On The List That I Remember.  So It Goes.*




Fletch said:


> Why everyone wanted a Dik


Dikhololo was discovered to be a _Tiger Trader_ & highly affordable, thanks in part to exchange rates at the time, with free multi-year RCI membership included in the deal. 

We made haste to buy a Dikhololo unit for ourselves, but they were all gone. (You snooze, you lose.)  We had to settle for Lowveld Lodge, which we still own. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mas (Mar 27, 2011)

The old 714 was a Marriott Rewards trip combo.  It cost 425,000 MR points and consisted of two weeks at any Marriott worldwide and 240,000 FF points.  You could turn back in the two weeks at the Marriott hotel and get enough points back for a 713 which gave you another 120,000 FF points.  

I did this once, but as we all know the rewards program is definitely not what it used to be 

As for the list, without cheating, my memory is as follows:

1,3,4,5,7,9,10,12,13,
15(hey Fletch--it's good that you remember your own rules),
17,18,19,20.


----------



## Elli (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are the ones I remember:

1, 4, 5, 6, 7, 11, 12, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2011)

Fletch said:


> Still early yet but nobody remembers
> 
> 2. What Basil did for a living
> 8. Who still doesn't have an email address
> ...



Fletch - I remember you talking about how much you enjoyed it when  your wife would go online at RCI and she would play with your Dik!

Re Basil: was he not a law scool faculty member at Emory?


Re TUG founding. Bill Rogers exchanged into a resort that was a dump
 And decided that there needed to be a way to swap info about exchanges so that people wouldn't have an experience like his.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 27, 2011)

Steven,
You're good.  But you don't mention the boiled pizza.  I'm sure you shared some with the folks who have the recipe, didn't you?  I'm not mentioning names, cause I KNOW, but wonder why others haven't said they do.

I guess our legislator is too busy to chime in, but how about the other?  Snowed in???

Fern


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 27, 2011)

How many of you know what TUG's first phase was?  

A hint, it didn't have a bulletin board.  Not till Bill and I discussed it, and then Laurance Chan and I talked further, and on and on...

I think John Chase knows, and a few others...maybe Doug Wilson...

Fern


----------



## Ginny (Mar 27, 2011)

Was it a bulletin board on Prodigy?


----------



## Ginny (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry - just saw that it *wasn't* a bulletin board.


----------



## cindi (Mar 27, 2011)

Why does Mugawamp Swamp or something keep coming into my head?


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Yep...*

1. Fern's Cafe
3. Why John went by Wonka
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
6. Lindy 
7. Boiled Pizza 
9. Who was called Mr Marriott 
10. Resale Sally 
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )
17. The first II rep on TUG 
18. Kauai Mark (who?)
19. Melvin
20. a 714


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2011)

*Mistaken Identity ?*




KauaiMark said:


> Resale Sally


I assume Resale Sally is entirely different from Big City Sally. 

Right ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, for the point, what resort did he trade with and what resort did he trade into and hated  ? 
as far as my Dik, lets just said its not what it used to be  



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Fletch - I remember you talking about how much you enjoyed it when  your wife would go online at RCI and she would play with your Dik!
> 
> Re Basil: was he not a law scool faculty member at Emory?
> 
> ...


----------



## suzanne (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember several but not all. Ken K, I still miss you. Fletch, you introduced me to TUG when I asked you on the Timesharing Today Newsletter what a TUG was. I'm sure you really laughed about that. I met the II Rep when he came to a Florida TUG Meet that BeachBarbie and I held here in Pompano Beach, FL. Fern, you really helped alot of us with your insight and wit over the years. I remember when you first talked about retiring and moving from SF to Vegas. Seems like only yesterday, time sure flies. Fletch, it is so good to see you post again on TUG. I've missed you. Hopefully you will post more often. What a great family we have here at TUG. Thanks to Brian Rogers for giving us this wonderful BBS.

Suzanne


----------



## Larry (Mar 27, 2011)

*I remember 12*

I remember the following;

1. Fern's Cafe
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
9. Who was called Mr Marriott 
10. Resale Sally 
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )
12. Ken K 
13. Maz
15. 5/2/1
17. The first II rep on TUG 
18. Kauai Mark 
19. Melvin


That's all folks!!!!!!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Fern's Cafe
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
7. Boiled pizza (remember discussions but never knew the background)
9. Mr. Marriott
12. Ken K.
13. Maz
15. 5/2/1
17. First II rep on TUG
18. Kauai Mark


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 27, 2011)

Fletch said:


> Still early yet but nobody remembers
> 
> 2. What Basil did for a living
> 8. Who still doesn't have an email address
> ...





Fletch said:


> Ok, for the point, what resort did he trade with and what resort did he trade into and hated  ?
> as far as my Dik, lets just said its not what it used to be


Counselor Basil had laregely disappeared from TUG about the time I joined. Just a few intermittent posts and peope were wstarting to wonder where he was.

I do remember that he owned a fixed week 51 or 52 at Allen House.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember them all but five. I sure do miss the old Sunday night chats. Tony & I usually closed it around midnight.  shaggy


----------



## jme (Mar 28, 2011)

Not only remember 'em, but i knew Sally .....
talked with her often, even had lunch a few times when we were at HH......
(Sally Benfer--still have her number in my little book, altho she's moved...great girl)

Marty (jme)


----------



## jlf58 (Mar 28, 2011)

ANSWER BELOW 

















1.Fern's Café  - NOW THE TUG LOUNGE – SHE IS CERTAINLY THE QUEEN OF TUG 

2. What Basil did for a living – LAWYER FULLTIME, JOKESTER PART TIME 

3. Why John went by Wonka – TO MANY JOHN’S SO WE HAVE A CONTEST TO PICK A NIC NAME AND THE WINNER GOT A YEAR’S MEMBERSHIP FREE FROM JOHN 

4. Why everyone wanted a Dik – BACK THAN, YOU COULD NEVER HAVE TO MANY DIKS, WHAT A POWERHOUSE TRADER 

5. Sunday night chats – ONE OF THE EARLY HIGHLIGHTS, I USED TO LAUGH FOR HOURS 

6. Lindy – SHE WAS THE FIRST NUTTY PERSON ON TUG. THERE HAS BEEN MANY SINCE THAN. SEE THE MEXICO THREADS 

7. Boiled Pizza – NEVER A FAN BUT VERY POPULAR

8. Who still doesn't have an email address – YES, THE ONE AND ONLY ROGER ( STILL BUGS ME TODAY ) 

9. Who was called Mr Marriott – THAT WOULD BE ME. I WAS A MEAN VERSION OF DAVE M 

10. Resale Sally – SHE SOLD RESALE FOR MARRIOTT AND EVERYONE ON TUG BOUGHT FROM HER. WHAT MOST PEOPLE DIDN’T KNOW ABOUT HER IS HER HUSBAND WAS THE PROJECT DIRECTOR FOR BARONY BEACH AT THE TIME.

11. Why TUG was started – BILL ROGERS TRADED HIS MARRIOTT HERITAGE WEEK FOR SAND N SURF IN DAYTONA. IT WAS A DUMP AND HE WANTED A WAY TO RATE TIMESHARES 

12. Ken K – TRULY ONE OF THE NICEST TUGGERS EVER AND ORGINAZED MANY TUG GET-TOGETHERS IN NJ. 

13. Maz  - HE WAS THE BABY ON TUG AND A REGULAR POSTER

14. Tracey – ANOTHER EARLY TUGER AND YES A SWEETIE, I STILL HERE FROM HER OCCASIONALLY 

15. 5/2/1  - MY RULE OF MAX YOU SHOULD SPEND ON A RED/WHITE/YELLOW WEEK

16. Jeff from ICW – HE SOLD DIKS FOR A LIVING. SOMEONE HAD TO DO IT 

17. The first II rep on TUG – CRAIG URBINE WAS A VP FOR II AND USED TO ANSWER QUESTIONS. HE LEFT II A LONG TIME AGO

18. Kauai Mark – ANOTHER GREAT GUY WHO IS STILL HERE AND HAS BEEN AROUND LONGER THAN DIRT 

19. Melvin  - DITCHED TUG TO GO INTO POLITICS, STILLS POSTS, THOSE PEOPLE FROM KY ARE STRANGE 

20. a 714  - YES A MARRIOTT CERT THAT WAS THE BEST OF THE BEST. 425,000 MARRIOTT REWARDS POINTS GOT YOU 120 AIR MILES, 10 DAY CAT 5 HOTEL AND FREE RENTAL CAR


----------



## Dori (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember:
1
2
4 ( I bought one and never regretted it)
5
6
7
11
12
13
15
16
17
18
19


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 28, 2011)

7--The boiled pizza.  Weren't Tonyg and Melvin the creators and owners of the recipe.

Fern


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 28, 2011)

I sure remember Ken k.  when we were househunting, he put us on to Estero, and here we are and happy that we found it.


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 28, 2011)

I always enjoyed reading KenK's posts on SE Florida.  It was back in 2003 when he made a post over on the RCI community forum and had a link for TUG in it.  I clicked it and it brought me over here and I have been here since.


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Fletch.  That was great fun and brought back a lot of memories. 

I miss KenK too...we had many good dinners in Fort Lauderdale.  

Did any owner ever go to a Dic?

Brian


----------



## M. Henley (Mar 29, 2011)

*Ha!!*

You must be getting a tad senile not to remember the ol' pig farmer (19).
 



Fletch said:


> Still early yet but nobody remembers
> 
> 2. What Basil did for a living
> 8. Who still doesn't have an email address
> ...


----------



## cindi (Mar 29, 2011)

M. Henley said:


> You must be getting a tad senile not to remember the ol' pig farmer (19).



I also remember those baby hummingbirds you had nesting right outside.  I loved those pictures.


----------



## M. Henley (Mar 30, 2011)

*Good Grief, Charlie Brown!!*

What a memory.  I had almost forgotten them myself.  The next year the mother flew in under the portch ceiling, took a look around (the next was still there(, flew off and never returned.  Guess she didn't like what she saw.
 



cindi said:


> I also remember those baby hummingbirds you had nesting right outside.  I loved those pictures.


----------



## M. Henley (Mar 30, 2011)

*That Would be...*

Mugwamp Swamp at Slimey Slough, a fictional timeshare.  I can't remember who was always posting stories about events there, however.



cindi said:


> Why does Mugawamp Swamp or something keep coming into my head?


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 30, 2011)

Kurt Brown I think.




M. Henley said:


> Mugwamp Swamp at Slimey Slough, a fictional timeshare.  I can't remember who was always posting stories about events there, however.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow!! That was a learning exp. I am still wet behind the ears to play this game.


----------



## Texasbelle (Mar 30, 2011)

M. Henley, I think Kurt Brown was responsible for Mugwump/Slimey Slough.  He posted funny stuff [miss that].  Fern was the first person who gave me advice and Kurt also was "glad to be of little help."


----------



## grupp (Mar 30, 2011)

Brings back some memories of when timeshares seemed easier. Now all the points based discussions just make my head hurt. Here are the ones I was able to remember. 

1. Fern's Cafe
2. What Basil did for a living
3. Why John went by Wonka
4. Why everyone wanted a Dik
5. Sunday night chats
7. Boiled Pizza
9. Who was called Mr Marriott
10. Resale Sally
11. Why TUG was started ( no cheating )
12. Ken K
13. Maz
15. 5/2/1
16. Jeff from ICW
17. The first II rep on TUG
18. Kauai Mark
20. a 714

Gary


----------



## LynnW (Mar 31, 2011)

I am suprised that nobody has mentioned GinGin!

Lynn


----------



## mas (Mar 31, 2011)

rhonda said:


> but wait ... where's G__-G__??



I thought the above post was a reference to her...



LynnW said:


> I am suprised that nobody has mentioned GinGin!
> 
> Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Mar 31, 2011)

Oops your right! I guess I missed this one  

Lynn


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

AwayWeGo said:


> I assume Resale Sally is entirely different from Big City Sally.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> ...


 

We need a thread to remember the previously famous (and sometimes infamous) TUG posters... I know I've gotten a chuckle or two from several of them... 

Big City Sally
SBB
PerryM
ace2000

(I'm sure others have more)


----------



## BevL (Mar 31, 2011)

cindi said:


> I also remember those baby hummingbirds you had nesting right outside.  I loved those pictures.



I remember that too.  That has to be at least five years ago I think, maybe more.



M. Henley said:


> Mugwamp Swamp at Slimey Slough, a fictional timeshare.  I can't remember who was always posting stories about events there, however.



Another vote for Kurt Brown here.

This has been great.  I've forgotten half what I've learned here, I think, but it's nice to be reminded of old friends.


----------



## Jaybee (Mar 31, 2011)

Melvin, I'm sure you don't remember me, but I am so happy to see notes from you again.  I have fond memories of thinking of Mugwump swamp.   Jean



M. Henley said:


> What a memory.  I had almost forgotten them myself.  The next year the mother flew in under the portch ceiling, took a look around (the next was still there(, flew off and never returned.  Guess she didn't like what she saw.


----------



## KarenLK (Apr 3, 2011)

No one has mentioned the "fire sale" at the Pelican in St Maarten. That was from  Fletch, as I recall.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 3, 2011)

LynnW said:


> I am suprised that nobody has mentioned GinGin!
> 
> Lynn



I was going to mention her but I thought the thread would get locked down! :rofl: 

Some of the inspiring people I really miss are Ray Harper of "Rides with Ray" fame, Buff/Scott, Dani, and so many more it would take me awhile to make my list. I do know 80% or so of the list Fletch made. Fun thread!


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 3, 2011)

I recall many of the references on this thread, even though some where after the time I joined TUG. Some like boiled pizza were mentioned in posts for years.

I bought my first timeshare in 2003 and joined TUG at the same time (activating my TUG membership was faster than transferring title on a resale Marriott!). This thread brings back some good memories. I remember so many who patiently answered my many questions and gave good advice. Thanks Dave M, Hoc, Craig Urbine and many others who helped me to figure out how to make a timeshare ownership work for my family.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 3, 2011)

*Remember*



KarenLK said:


> No one has mentioned the "fire sale" at the Pelican in St Maarten. That was from  Fletch, as I recall.



Now THAT I remember along with some of the others.  The Pelican deal was about shortly after I joined TUG or at least started reading regularly.


----------



## TSchmidt (Apr 4, 2011)

I joined TUG in 1998 and pretty much remember everything listed.   We had gone on a vacation to Sedona and purchased a timeshare.   It was raining one day and we went on a presentation rather than be in the rain......also got a hot air balloon ride which my husband wanted.

During that week we were on our way to the Golf course and I noticed a sign that said "Timeshare Resale Broker"   I asked my husband what that was, we stopped by, and the rest is history.   Guess we were lucky to find resale so early.   We rescinded our sale and have been trading and learning ever since.

We came home and I find TUG.   Boy, it was addicting!   I read every area several times a day and learned, learned, learned from all you "masters"   Thank you so very much - Fletch, Fern, Maz, John (all of them)  I was drinking it all in.    Remember Lisa D.  up in Tahoe area?    We actually had lunch with her there.   What a nice person.   She turned us on to studios in red season.    We learned about bright red, red and pink.   The Cal Coast studios have been very good to us.   Also MinDee from Minnesota who moved to Oceanside and opened a bead shop after a vacation in So Cal.    Lots of great personalities and advice!

We were in on the Dik craze and haven't regretted that.   We recently returned our SA resorts.  Also owned Glenmore Sands.   They had served their purpose and weren't worth the value anymore.

I can never thank all the regular posters enough.   I have learned from the masters!    I rarely post.   And don't read EVERYTHING anymore.   But it has been a great run.    Everything from washing machines, to vacuums, to mattresses, cameras, you name it I get lots of info from faithful Tuggers whom I trust.

Thanks again for the wonderful ride!

Tamara


----------



## Dori (Apr 4, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned the "Secret Handshake"? Somehow I never got instructions for that or the Boiled Pizza recipe.  

Dori


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 6, 2011)

*Yeah!!*

After seven years in the kentucky Legislature I am lucky to remember who I am!!



Jaybee said:


> Melvin, I'm sure you don't remember me, but I am so happy to see notes from you again.  I have fond memories of thinking of Mugwump swamp.   Jean


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya mean the secret handshake you use at MickeyD's to get the extra fries?  If you've been on TUG ten years, I think it was suppose ta be sent with your renewal.  Or mebee it was twenty years...

F.



Dori said:


> Has anyone mentioned the "Secret Handshake"? Somehow I never got instructions for that or the Boiled Pizza recipe.
> 
> Dori


----------



## Dori (Apr 6, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: 

Must have got lost in the mail!

Dori


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually it got discontinued after one of the TUG cruises.  Too many of our faithful members ended up in the hospital with slipped discs.


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 19, 2019)

M. Henley said:


> *That Would be...*
> 
> Mugwamp Swamp at Slimey Slough, a fictional timeshare.  I can't remember who was always posting stories about events there, however.



I googled it and found this:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...e-Truth-About-Mugwump-Swamp-amp-Slimey-Slough


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 19, 2019)

Ken k told us to look in Estero when we were House searching, we bought there end of 2003.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2019)

Try looking for Mugwump Towers and Slimey Slough


----------



## OldGuy (Apr 20, 2019)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Try looking for Mugwump Towers and Slimey Slough



http://www.timeshareforums.com/forums/showthread.php/141568-Redneck-Vacation?p=560085&viewfull=1


----------

